# SHUR KETCH "A" Team enjoys Wed. 23 Jan. on the Edge!



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*SHUR KETCH "A" Team enjoys Wed. 23 Jan. on the Edge! *

What a beautiful day on the Gulf of Mexico today (Wed., 23 Jan), dolphins everywhere, Sun beating down, catching fish, LIFE IS GOOD on the Gulf Coast!

With a forecast of 1' or less, just had to go, considering it has been over 5 weeks since our last expedition! Launched the SHUR KETCH at SCM under a beautiful rising Sun and 44 degree temps.



















Skip & Geno were dressed for the cold, as was Capt. Ed and I.










Headed for the Edge on glass-like seas...










......under the temporary command of Geno!










Tried locating some new holes while drifting the Edge and were awarded with a bunch of Mingo.














































Pulled in 3-4 Alamaco along with a couple of AJs. No BFT were biting or could be found today.




























Added one Lane to the box. Pulled up 4 nice Scamp, but all were just short or the limit.










Pretty, big, Pogy.



















Only had two Red Snapper run-ins, and both went back for another day (if that day ever comes!).










Had a frenzy for awhile of Trigger, but most were just shy of the mark and only boxed a couple.


















Ya'll missed a beautiful day on the water if ya didn't get out.....John


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Your pictures are broken


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

No pics!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know, I can see them, but say they are resized - ???? something I should do???


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

All red X's


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

works for me...also see:

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum25/thread18072.html


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Ultralite said:


> works for me...also see:
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum25/thread18072.html


 
why are the photos that are posted in the other forum (listed above) always so small (thumbnails) :thumbdown: and the ones posted in this forum are larger and you can actually see them?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

On the GCFF ya have to log in to get the full photos.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

NoCatch said:


> On the GCFF ya have to log in to get the full photos.


 
Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------

